

Ask HN: Ideas for network where members pay? - somid3

I have recently been inspired by SitterCity.com which parents and babysitters both used to pay a monthly fee.&#60;p&#62;If you could create any network to connect people (who pay for the service) what would it be?&#60;p&#62;- Bicyclist looking for riding partners?
- Crossfit buddy finder?
- Any kind of niche-dating network?&#60;p&#62;... ideastorm!
======
callmeed
First of all, having used sitter city, I don't really like their model. Once
you find a sitter or 2 you like, there's no reason to keep paying for the
site.

Differentiating between a "network" and a "marketplace" can be tough (I'd call
sitter city a marketplace because its buyers & sellers pretty much). That
being said, here's some things that popped into my head recently:

\- collect class schedules from all the different gyms (spin, Zumba, step,
yoga, crossfit, etc) and let people browse them. Try to negotiate deals with
some to sell drop-in passes OR charge a monthly fee for X passes and share
some of the $ with the gym they choose to go to.

\- Better than sitter city's model, I think, is to have an Uber-like model
where you just text a number (Twilio!) and they'll line up for a qualified
person for the time you need.

\- Dating service where you pay monthly and that $ goes towards a weekly blind
date lunch with someone they've matched you with. (Married 8 years so sorry if
this exists or is utterly stupid)

\- A decent upcoming.org replacement still doesn't exist (save some niche
alternatives). Create a network to somehow crowdsource a local events guide.

\- Youth sports and summer rec. activities. Our kids do a lot of stuff and its
hard to keep track of what's going on every day. Also, finding things for them
to do during the summer is a pain here (we have multiple cities, each with
their own programs-all in friggin PDF form).

\- text restaurants/bars at 2-3pm (Twilio!) and ask what their happy hour,
dinner and drink specials will be for the night. Broadcast that to a web
page/email list/app. Boom, eventually you could have something like Groupon
but that restaurants can get behind better.

------
slater
here's an idea that you can build and then pay me lots of money for: A site
that fixes the commuting problem, at least for some jobs. No, not teleworking.
Consider this scenario:

Let's say you are a web developer, living in city Z, and every day you spend 2
hours commuting to your web development job in city X. Unbeknownst to you,
there's a web developer living in city X, who commutes 2 hours to her web
development job in city Z. So my idea would be to connect these two, and see
if their bosses agree to a web developer swap. Boom, 2 commuters less in the
world. Granted, that's a huge "if", and this system won't work for all jobs.
But might be something worth exploring.

~~~
jhacks
The one issue I see with this is that there are too many variables outside
commute that make these employees not very swappable (i.e. cultural fit,
skillset, etc.).

It's hard enough when it's just one employer and employee involved. Now add
another set? If any of the four parties involved aren't good to go... then it
won't work.

I could be wrong, but just seems a working scenario is too rare to justify
this as a variable business/network.

